# Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

					Im Vorfeld der voraussichtlich schon bald erfolgenden Vorstellung der Geforce GTX 1080 Ti hat die Herabstufung von Nvidia am Aktienmarkt für einen hohen Kursverlust gesorgt. Dabei dürfte es sich jedoch wohl nur um einen vergleichsweise unbedeutenden und vorübergehenden Einbruch handeln.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*


----------



## RavionHD (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Logisch, nach dem Nvidia so viele Rekordumsätze erzielt hat kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen wie sie das in naher Zukunft noch toppen wollen, vor Allem wenn man bedenkt dass dieses Jahr mit Ausnahme der GTX 1080ti nichts erscheint und AMD mit Vega Nvidia noch einige Marktanteile wegknöpfen wird.

Trotzdem darf man nicht vergessen dass sich der Wert der Aktien in den letzten 2 Jahren fast verfünffacht hat, also wer damals viel in Nvidia Aktien investiert hat ist heute sicher sehr glücklich.


----------



## IngenieursLP (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Trotzdem darf man nicht vergessen dass sich der Wert der Aktien in den letzten 2 Jahren fast verfünffacht hat, also wer damals viel in Nvidia Aktien investiert hat ist heute sicher sehr glücklich.



Schön zu sehen das, das auch bei AMD der fall ist.  Dank Vega und Zen hat sich die Aktie auch deutlich nach oben orientiert. Also wer auf NVIDIA und AMD gesetzt hat, der ist heute Steinreich


----------



## Freiheraus (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Wäre interessant zu wissen wie die zwei Analysten zu der Einschätzung "mäßige Aussichten im Gaming-Bereich" kommen. Wegen dem Margen-Schreck (AMD) im 2. Quartal?^^


----------



## chaotium (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Es kommt im Frühjar die 1080TI.
Schlägt AMD, was ich bezweifle, die 1080Ti oder gar Titan P, dann läuft NV ins Lager und bringt die TItan X P Black Edition mit Vollausbau


----------



## Freiheraus (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Und die Gamer Deep Learner rennen dann los und kaufen die 1500,- Euro  Black Edition (so ähnlich wie beim 1700,- Core i7 Extreme)?


----------



## alalcoolj (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Vielleicht haben einige Aktionäre von NVidia nach AMD umgeschichtet.


----------



## SaftSpalte (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Was =?  Bei der Grafikkarten besetzung und beherrschung müssten die sogar Rekord fahren   . 

alles überraschend !


----------



## The-GeForce (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Wäre interessant zu wissen wie die zwei Analysten zu der Einschätzung "mäßige Aussichten im Gaming-Bereich" kommen. Wegen dem Margen-Schreck (AMD) im 2. Quartal?^^



Das sind wahrscheinlich solche Analysten die eine top Aktie von AAA auf LMAA herabstufen, nur weil der Chef wegen Stau nicht zu rechtzeitig zur einer Presserunde erschienen ist. An der Börse gilt das gleiche wie im realen Wahnsinn: Es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt.


----------



## Freiheraus (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Daran sieht man auch mal wieder, dass einzelne Analysten (und Rating-Agenturen) viel zu viel "Macht" in Form von Einfluß besitzen.


----------



## scully1234 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Und die Gamer Deep Learner rennen dann los und kaufen die 1500,- Euro  Black Edition (so ähnlich wie beim 1700,- Core i7 Extreme)?



Du scheinst dir ja ziemlich gefestigt zu sein,das Nvidia nicht im Preis einhaken kann,wenn die Situation es erfordert,oder gar Produkte eingliedern je nach Gusto? 

Nicht das es dann anders kommt wie du dir ausmalst, gilt im übrigen auch für Intel, denen du das ebenso konstatierst


----------



## Freiheraus (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

An der Titan wird Nvidia kaum rütteln (preislich), Intel auch nicht an der Extreme Edition, nicht bei den Prestige-Objekten. Was darunter passiert, wird so spannend wie schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## scully1234 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> An der Titan wird Nvidia kaum rütteln (preislich), .



Dafür ist ja nun die GTX 1080ti da, die man gegen big Vega stellt

Der Chip GP102 ist aber noch nicht in seiner vollen Ausbaustufe released ,die Ti könnte also  die alte Titan X ablösen, und Nvidia auf Quadro P6000 Basis(Vollausbau GP102), eine neue Titan X kreieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder diese sogar nochmals abwerten auf Geforce Niveau, falls Vega das im Sommer erfordern sollte

Von den reinen Herstellungskosten ,hat Nvidia sowieso die Pole Position, denn der Chip ist kleiner wie big Vega, und somit günstiger zu produzieren.


----------



## Freiheraus (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

xtrame90 hat die Titan Black Edition ins Spiel gebracht, nicht ich  Ich halte genau wie du nichts von dieser Argumentation. Eine 1500,- Euro Karte wird niemanden aus der Zielgruppe "500-800 Euro Graka" überzeugen.


----------



## ARCdefender (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Und die Gamer Deep Learner rennen dann los und kaufen die 1500,- Euro  Black Edition (so ähnlich wie beim 1700,- Core i7 Extreme)?



Ja klar wie immer eigentlich, wohl ein Grund warum NV so viel Gewinn einfährt seit der Pascal Einführung. 
Und die Lemminge machen diese Preistreiberei auch noch mit, hat ja mehr Leistung die Karte, wie die alte Generation und in 5 Jahren kostet dann eine Lidrange GPU an die 2000,- :dauen:
Bei mir war nach der GTX 980 Ende, diese Preise der aktuellen Grappas von NV sehe ich nicht mehr ein zu bezahlen.
Leider gibt es eben dann die von Dir genannte Fraktion, Die werden auch wieder rasch darf sorgen das die Aktie wieder steigt 
Darum NV keine Sorgen machen was die Aktie angeht.


----------



## scully1234 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Dir scheint irgendwie entgangen zu sein in deinem Hass auf Nvidias Preise, das deren kompetitive Produkte zu AMDs Gegenstück ,auch auf deren Level liegen

Macht ja nix kann ja mal passieren

Und genau der Umstand ist es,warum Nvidia auch weiter verkaufen wird, und nicht die paar die sich über dem allgemeinem Durchschnittslevel am Markt eindecken,wo AMD keine Produkte besitzt die in Konkurrenz treten könnten, sprich die Enthusiasten.

Du scheinst auch nicht zu realisieren das ,nur hypothetisch gedacht, sich AMD Produkte bilden, die außerhalb jeglicher Konkurrenz laufen, sich für dich das selbe Schicksal einstellt, weil Konzerne nun mal keine Mutter Theresa sind.

Wollt ihr nicht langsam mal realisieren wie Marktwirtschaft funktioniert?!


----------



## Freiheraus (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

*Hier stand eine Antwort auf eine nie gestellte Frage^^* 



scully1234 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf den Beitrag über mir geantwortet ,nicht auf deinen




Sorry scully1234


----------



## scully1234 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Ich habe auf den Beitrag über mir geantwortet ,nicht auf deinen

Die Preise von Nvidia und Intel sind nun mal nur in den konkurrenzlosen Regionen, so hoch wie irgend möglich, und das ist auch der Job jedes Unternehmens, den Preispunkt für jedes Produkt richtig zu legen

Angebot/Nachfrage

Die Regeln gelten für alle im Markt, wenn sie ihr Unternehmen erfolgreich führen

Darum ist es auch absurd zu glauben ,das der Wechsel zu AMD ,zu Intel, oder zu Nvidia, irgend etwas an diesen Regeln ändern wird.
An Produkten die keinen "Gegner" kennen,wird immer der Malus von exklusiven Preisen haften


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Das ist doch vollkommen normal! Einerseits kommt "bald" AMD mit VEGA, kann man die neue Generation nicht seriös einschätzen, sie wird aber für so manche weniger verkaufte Nvidia-Karte sorgen und zweitens (und das ist viel wichtiger!) hat Nvidia gerade ihren Run mit den neuen Karten durch. Ja, es kommt wohl noch die 1080ti, die ist dann aber auch preislich garantiert im Enthusiastenbereich angesiedelt, sprich davon wird man nicht zig Millionen verkaufen - da bringt auch die höhere Marge pro verkaufter Karte nix. Dementsprechend "muss" sich die Nvidia-Aktie gerade sogar beruhigen. Ist also alles nix Besonderes, einfach nur etwas quasi Alltägliches...


----------



## ARCdefender (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

@Scully
Ich habe keinen Hass auf nVidia, ich halte nur die Leute fuer bekloppt die eben diese Preise die nVidia fordert zahlen.
Scheiss auf Geld, der Nachfolger zur GTX980 bring ja mehr Frames "logisch nennt man Fortschritt" da zahle ich dann doch gern auch das Doppelte von dem was die GTX980 gekostet hat, so ist ja die Denkweise von vielen 
Und klar spring AMD nun auch auf den Zug auf, die sehen ja das es genug Bekloppte gibt.
Den Leuten wünsche ich das in 3 Jahren eine Midrange GPU an die 2000,- kostet, vielleicht geht denen dann mal ein Licht auf.


----------



## scully1234 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Ich frag dich jetzt nochmal, zeig mir die "überteuerte" Karte. die auf dem Niveau einer Fury X liegt?

Bis hinauf zur GTX 1070 sind die Preise vollkommen gedeckt , also wo ist jetzt dein Punkt?

Du projizierst den Umstand doch nur auf Karten *jenseits* dieser Grenze, und da hab ich dir oben schon gesagt, das das in einer Marktwirtschaft nunmal ungeschriebene Gesetze sind

Warum sollte AMD,Nvidia,oder Intel auch irgend was billiger verkaufen, wenn es das Produkt her gibt,dafür mehr zu verlangen?
Macht das für einen Konzern Sinn, oder macht es das nur für dein Portmonnaie? 
Im Idealfall sucht der Konzern den Sweetspot, und ist dieser erreicht ,wird der Preis auch nicht weiter steigen, denn das wäre kontraproduktiv.

Also verabschiede dich von der Illusion, das das jemals anders wird ,bei irgend einem Konzern.

Die Leute sind nicht "bekloppt" die haben vielleicht sogar mehr verstanden von Marktwirtschaft, wie die die immer diesen Kundenkreis kritisieren

Denn mitunter kauft die Mehrzahl von denen, auch nur bis zur GTX1070, das zeigt ja auch die Steam Statistik regelmässig


----------



## ARCdefender (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Bis hinauf zur GTX 1070 sind die Preise vollkommen gedeckt



Was kostete noch mal der Vorläufer der 1070, ich glaub mich erinnern zu können, war doch die GTX970
Zeig mir bitte eine GTX1070 die im Preissegment der GTX970 liegt!
Also ich hatte seinerzeit zwei mal eine MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G fuer 329,- gekauft, wo bekomme ich den Nachfolger fuer diesen Preis?
Aber ich will mich da auch nicht weiter zu äußern, habe meinen Standpunkt zu den Preisen schon letzten Sommer mehr als genug hier dargelegt.


----------



## matty2580 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Seit Kepler hat Nvidia kräftig an der Preisschraube gedreht.
Das kann man aber nicht unendlich weiter machen, da man schnell an einen Punkt kommt wo man viel weniger Kunden erreicht.
Pascal hat sich z.B. rein von den Stückzahlen schlechter verkauft bei der 1070/1080 als noch bei der 970/980.
Und das trotz völlig fehlender Konkurrenz durch AMD.
Die Analysten sehen das, und wissen natürlich dass AMD mit Vega bald wieder zu Nvidia in Konkurrenz tritt.

Das prozentual größte Wachstum ist bei Nvidia auch im Bereich Deep Learning.
Nvidia kann also auch durchaus damit eine schrumpfende Geforce Sparte ausgleichen.
Abgesehen davon sind Schwankungen im Kurs normal.
Sonst können wie hier endlose Diskussionen zu jeder kleinen Schwankung im Aktienkurs von Nvidia führen.


----------



## ARCdefender (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Seit Kepler hat Nvidia kräftig an der Preisschraube gedreht.
> Das kann man aber nicht unendlich weiter machen, da man schnell an einen Punkt kommt wo man viel weniger Kunden erreicht.
> Pascal hat sich z.B. rein von den Stückzahlen schlechter verkauft bei der 1070/1080 als noch bei der 970/980.
> Und das trotz völlig fehlender Konkurrenz durch AMD.



Genau auf den Punkt gebracht und darum geht es mir. Das Spielchen haben leider zu Viele mit gemacht, aber bei Pascal hat es bei mir dann aufgehört.


----------



## scully1234 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Seit Kepler hat Nvidia kräftig an der Preisschraube gedreht.
> Das kann man aber nicht unendlich weiter machen, da man schnell an einen Punkt kommt wo man viel weniger Kunden erreicht.
> .


Man hat nur dort gedreht ,wo man alleine operiert ,bis zur Fury X ist alles ausgeglichen.

Und mitunter hat auch die EZB gedreht ,auf inflazionärer Basis

Die Bilanzen für die Geforce Sparte, sagen zudem auch ,das man die Situation richtig eingeschätzt hatte.

Der fallende Absatz bei Grafikkarten, war nicht nur auf Nvidia beschrenkt,sonder zog sich wie eine rote Linie durchs gesamte Feld, also würde ich da keine Effekte bei der Preisfindung vorraus setzen


----------



## Standeck (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Genau auf den Punkt gebracht und darum geht es mir. Das Spielchen haben leider zu Viele mit gemacht, aber bei Pascal hat es bei mir dann aufgehört.


Bei mir auch. Für die erste Titan hab ich 800 Euro bezahlt, für die zweite 1000. 1350 Euro zahl ich ihnen nicht für ihren Kastrierten Chip. Auch nicht für den zweiten Beschnittenen der wohl in der 1080ti seinen Dienst verrichten wird hab ich nicht vor 800+ Euro hinzulegen.


----------



## matty2580 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Ja, auch AMD hat sich einfach an die Preisstruktur von Nvidia angepasst seit Kepler.
Da gab es auch einige News hier dazu bei PCGH, dass AMD teurer wird, und sie dass so gar ganz offen zugeben.

Die Quartalszahlen von Nvidia zeigen aber ganz eindeutig, dass dort die Margen extrem gestiegen sind.
D.h. ihr könnt das nicht einfach auf den schlechten Eurokurs schieben.
Nvidia verdient pro einzelnen Chip deutlich mehr als früher, und dass hauptsächlich durch viel höhere Preise.
Nvidia-Geschaftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss dank Geforce und Deep Learning
Da sieht man aber auch wieder, dass die höheren Fertigungskosten Nvidia nicht wirklich getroffen haben.
Die konnten das ganz gut ausgleichen. ^^


----------



## scully1234 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Und schon wieder führt man hier außer Konkurrenz laufende Produkte an (Titan ec pp)

Welche Illusion treibt euch denn bitte an, das ihr glaubt mit dem Wechsel *potentere* Produkte zu bekommen,für bessere Preise?

Da ist eine Fury X zum GTX 1070 Preis, und weiter jetzt?

Und wenn Vega kommt, ist da eine ebenso schnelle 1080 Ti zum Vega Preis ,und dann?

Ihr kapiert es anscheinend immer noch nicht, das sich Nvidia gewiss nicht dazu hinreißen lässt, Produkte oberhalb dieser Grenze zu verscherbeln,wenn man damit Traummargen erzielen kann




matty2580 schrieb:


> Die Quartalszahlen von Nvidia zeigen aber ganz eindeutig, dass dort die Margen extrem gestiegen sind.
> D.h. ihr könnt das nicht einfach auf den schlechten Eurokurs schieben.
> ^



Das mit den Margen bestreitet auch keiner, nur ist ein nicht zu verachtender EZB Effekt , eben auch noch zusätzlich mit eingepreist,am besten zu sehen an der kürzlichen Aufstockung bei der Titan X zum gleich gebliebenen Dollar Preis

Das waren dann gleich mal 50 Euro mehr,obwohl sich am Dollar Preis nix verändert hatte


----------



## RavionHD (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Seit Kepler hat Nvidia kräftig an der Preisschraube gedreht.
> Das kann man aber nicht unendlich weiter machen, da man schnell an einen Punkt kommt wo man viel weniger Kunden erreicht.
> Pascal hat sich z.B. rein von den Stückzahlen schlechter verkauft bei der 1070/1080 als noch bei der 970/980.



Das liegt aber auch daran dass gerade die GTX 970 sich sensationell gut verkauft hat und der Markt eine Zeit lang gesättigt ist.

Aber gerade im Jahr 2018 mit Volta wird es für viele Maxwell Nutzer preislich sicher attraktive und deutlich leistungsfähigere Karten geben, dann dürfte Nvidia wieder enorm viel Umsatz erzielen.


----------



## matty2580 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Und wenn Vega kommt, ist da eine ebenso schnelle 1080 Ti zum Vega Preis ,und dann?



Ich weiß noch nicht wie Vega wird, da es dazu viel zu wenige Infos gibt.
Einzig das AMD jetzt endlich wieder nach über einem Jahr Konkurrenzprodukte anbieten wird/will.
Und wie stark diese Konkurrenz sein wird, kann man heute noch NICHT einschätzen.


----------



## scully1234 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht wie Vega wird, da es dazu viel zu wenige Infos gibt.
> .


Man kann sich aber darauf verlassen , das sich die Preise anpassen werden, zu den kompetitiven  Produkten am Markt, darauf wollte ich hinaus


----------



## Gast20190527 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Der Titel ist echt  PCGH .. sowas ist allerfeinstes Bildzeitungsniveau. Und dann im Thread selbst steht " Dabei dürfte es sich jedoch wohl nur um einen vergleichsweise unbedeutenden und vorübergehenden Einbruch handeln. " Hauptsache wieder Klicks generiert und den Krieg wieder angeheizt ...


----------



## ARCdefender (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Man kann sich aber darauf verlassen , das sich die Preise anpassen werden, zu den kompetitiven  Produkten am Markt, darauf wollte ich hinaus



Abwarten, wenn sie es aktuell wie bei den CPUs machen könnte es auch anders kommen.
Fakt ist, NV hat seine Marktdominanz gnadenlos ausgenutzt, genau wie auch Intel und die Preise immer weiter in die Höhe getrieben, das hat nichts mit Inflation zu tun, den bei anderen Produkten in der Elektronik sind die Preise nicht so in die Höhe gegangen wie bei den CPU und GPU Segmenten.
Und das der Gesamtabsatz schrumpft ist auch kein Wunder, viele Gamer haben diese Preise weg vom PC zur Playstation getrieben, das konnte ich sehr gut in meinem näheren Umfeld beobachten.
Da waren nicht Wenige die gesagt haben das die Preise fuer einen Gamer PC langsam aus dem Ruder laufen und sie das nicht mehr einsehen solche Summen auf den Tisch zu legen und zur PS4 gegriffen haben, anstatt einer neuen GPU oder CPU.
Mal sehen worin das alles endet.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Solange High End Karten für fast 1000€ andere High End Hardware (wie 4k Geräte) nur mit Kompromissen Bilder liefern sollten alle Katenhersteller eine Talfahrt machen. Mein Geld gibts erst wieder wenn die Teile auch was angemessenes liefern. Eine kompromisslose 4k Karte hat bisher noch keiner angekündigt oder in Aussicht.


----------



## scully1234 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Fakt ist, NV hat seine Marktdominanz gnadenlos ausgenutzt, genau wie auch Intel .



Zumindestens das hast du erfasst Gehört auch zur Marktwirtschaft , wenn du jetzt noch kapierst das das im umgekehrten Fall auch so wäre,könntest du der Illusion entfliehen, der du fataler Weiße aufliegst.

Es gibt nix umsonst, von keinen der Unternehmen,wenn die Produkte es zu lassen!

Egal ob die rot,blau oder grün gepinselt sind



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Abwarten, wenn sie es aktuell wie bei den CPUs machen könnte es auch anders kommen.




Und was hindert Intel,Nvidia daran es ihnen gleich zu tun,wenn die Situation es erfordert?

Aktion/Reaktion


----------



## matty2580 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Mal sehen worin das alles endet.


Nicht verzweifeln, auch für dich wird der PC wieder attraktiver werden.
Ich habe z.B. meine GPU auch schon sehr lange nicht mehr aufgerüstet, und gurke aktuell mit meiner Ersatz-GPU HD 6950 herum. ^^

Weder lasse ich mich durch DRM, Ausspionieren, überzogene Preise, oder andere Gängelungen von der Industrie erpressen.
Nvidia wird die Preisstruktur wieder anpassen, wenn die Geforce-Sparte schrumpfen sollte.
Aber so lange sie wächst, treiben sie dass Spielchen natürlich weiter. ^^


----------



## scully1234 (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Nvidia wird die Preisstruktur wieder anpassen, wenn die Geforce-Sparte schrumpfen sollte.
> Aber so lange sie wächst, treiben sie dass Spielchen natürlich weiter. ^^



Ist auch deren Job, fatal wäre es für das Unternehmen nur, wenn sie das nicht so handhaben würden


----------



## RavionHD (24. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Abwarten, wenn sie es aktuell wie bei den CPUs machen könnte es auch anders kommen.
> Fakt ist, NV hat seine Marktdominanz gnadenlos ausgenutzt, genau wie auch Intel und die Preise immer weiter in die Höhe getrieben, das hat nichts mit Inflation zu tun, den bei anderen Produkten in der Elektronik sind die Preise nicht so in die Höhe gegangen wie bei den CPU und GPU Segmenten.
> Und das der Gesamtabsatz schrumpft ist auch kein Wunder, viele Gamer haben diese Preise weg vom PC zur Playstation getrieben, das konnte ich sehr gut in meinem näheren Umfeld beobachten.
> Da waren nicht Wenige die gesagt haben das die Preise fuer einen Gamer PC langsam aus dem Ruder laufen und sie das nicht mehr einsehen solche Summen auf den Tisch zu legen und zur PS4 gegriffen haben, anstatt einer neuen GPU oder CPU.
> Mal sehen worin das alles endet.



Naja, das Umfeld sagt ja bekanntlich nichts über den Gesamtzustand der Branche aus, insgesamt boomt PC Gaming so stark wie noch nie, Nvidia konnte in den letzten Quartalen ständig Rekordquartale dank Rekordumsätze im Gamingbereich erzielen (Nvidia-Geschaftszahlen: Rekordquartal und Rekordjahresabschluss dank Geforce und Deep Learning - PC-Gaming-Hardware: 30 Milliarden US-Dollar Rekordumsatz 2016) und auch AMD verkauft dank Polaris wieder mehr und dürfte dieses Jahr mit Ryzen und Vega ein Comeback starten.

PC Gaming geht es heute so gut wie fast noch nie, und wird wohl auch in Zukunft weiter wachsen mit ständig steigenden Spielerzahlen.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn Vega NVIDIA unter Druck setzen kann. Die Preise der großen Karten sind schon lange unverschämt teuer und nicht dem Verhältnis entsprechend. Wir werden in kürze sehen wie es AMD mit intel angeht. Dieses Jahr könnte sich der ganze Markt radikal verändern.


----------



## OldboyX (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Für eine radikale Veränderung am Markt müsste AMD ein Produkt bringen, das deutlich besser ist und dazu noch billiger als die Intel Produkte. Ansonsten greift immer die Trägkeit der Konsumenten. Nur "ähnlich gut" oder "geringfügig besser" reicht bei weitem nicht um die Leute von ihren festgefahrenen Konzepten wegzubringen.


----------



## beercarrier (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

rateagenturen bewerten ja nicht von sich aus sondern werden dafür ja bezahlt. ratings sind für privatanleger komplett sinnlos sie werden nur deshalb gebraucht damit versicherungsgesellschaften und treuhänder nicht den miesesten dreck kaufen, in der praxis funktioniert das allerdings nur sehr eingeschränkt weil sie, wie heißt es nochmal wenn man legal korrupt ist, ach ja, finanziellen notwendigkeiten unterliegen. es gibt 4 große ratingagenturen und eine wird die aktie schon, bei entsprechendem honorar, so bewerten das man daran verdient. als privatier sollte man sich selber informieren anstatt auf ratings zu schauen, im media markt frägt man ja auch nicht den verkäufer.


----------



## Freiheraus (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Nvidia-Aktie: Drohen weitere 20 Prozent Verlust? | Borsenblick 24.2.2017

Wenn ich mir anschaue auf welcher Basis Einschätzungen abgegeben werden, wundert mich nichts mehr.


----------



## VikingGe (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Zum Thema Aktienanalysten fällt mir vor allem das hier ein.



> wer damals viel in Nvidia Aktien investiert hat ist heute sicher sehr glücklich


Und wer aus seinen AMD-Aktien für $1.80 "nur" das Fünffache bekommen hat, ärgert sich heute schwarz  Ich halte als Privatmensch nicht viel von dem ganzen Hochrisiko-Spekulatius, v.a. wenn das Wetter teilweise mehr Einfluss auf Börsenkurse zu haben scheint als der tatsächliche Zustand des Unternehmens.


----------



## Gast20190527 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Nvidia-Aktie: Drohen weitere 20 Prozent Verlust? | Borsenblick 24.2.2017
> 
> Wenn ich mir anschaue auf welcher Basis Einschätzungen abgegeben werden, wundert mich nichts mehr.



Viel Wind um nix, aber erwähnt werden muss es hier natürlich schon. Es sorgt für Aktivität. Beiträge wo es um Nvidia, Intel, AMD oder Windows 10 geht ziehen die Massen hier gradezu an. Da hat auch einmal sogar jeder eine Meinung der sonst nur "mitliest"  Sowas lässt sich ´natürlich die Presse nicht entgehen und man weis ja das man die Presse generell immer seltener ernst nehmen kann.


----------



## ARCdefender (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Viel Wind um nix, aber erwähnt werden muss es hier natürlich schon. Es sorgt für Aktivität. Beiträge wo es um Nvidia, Intel, AMD oder Windows 10 geht ziehen die Massen hier gradezu an. Da hat auch einmal sogar jeder eine Meinung der sonst nur "mitliest"  Sowas lässt sich ´natürlich die Presse nicht entgehen und man weis ja das man die Presse generell immer seltener ernst nehmen kann.



Auch wenn du deine sinnfreien Kommentare hier ständig wiederholst, sie werden keinen Sinn bekommen und tragen schon mal gar nichts zum Thema und der Diskussion um eben dieses Thema bei. 
Zumal, wenn Dir die Redaktion der PCGH so zuwider ist, frage ich mich warum Du dir nicht einfach eine andere Seite suchst?


----------



## Leob12 (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*



ARCdefender schrieb:


> Auch wenn du deine sinnfreien Kommentare hier ständig wiederholst, sie werden keinen Sinn bekommen und tragen schon mal gar nichts zum Thema und der Diskussion um eben dieses Thema bei.
> Zumal, wenn Dir die Redaktion der PCGH so zuwider ist, frage ich mich warum Du dir nicht einfach eine andere Seite suchst?


Man beachte seinen scharfen Verstand: Beiträge über die vermutlich wichtigsten Hardware/Software-Unternehmen für dieses Forum ziehen die Massen an. Da wären wir alle nicht drauf gekommen^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

Eine längere Zeit der Talfahrt könnte nicht schaden damit die Preise mal in gemäßigte Regionen ankommen, so verzichte ich lieber aufs zocken


----------



## beercarrier (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

realistisch könnte es dazu kommen, der wegfall intel´s lizenzdeals in höhe von 1,5 milliarden us dollars pro anno (soviel wird amd natürlich nicht bekommen sonst wäre intel nicht gewechselt) könnte arge probleme beim bilanzieren bringen sowie die sättigung am markt (hängt mit der verbreitung von 4k monitoren zusammen) werden sowohl einnahmen als auch stückzahlen schmälern, wobei nvidia ja mit höheren margen gegensteuert. langfristig, zumindest solange x86 den compute markt dominiert, kann die nvidia aktie eigentlich nur steigen, selbst wenn amd satte gewinne erwirtschaftet, bei zwei markteilnehmern gibt es keinen dummen, nur einen der dümmer aussieht, zumindest solange man es schafft halbwegs am ball zu bleiben. (bin auf die ersten harten ryzen benchmarks gespannt, hätte ehrlich nicht gedacht das sich amd noch mal herankämpft).


----------



## acc (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Nvidia: Aktienkurs wegen "mäßiger Aussichten" vorübergehend auf Talfahrt*

die 1,5 milliarden von intel  gab es verteilt über 6 jahre und nicht per anno. sieht dann schon nicht mehr so mies aus oder?


----------

